

Mentor Saturday - eatitraw

Two previous threads [1][2] show that there are some interest in such threads(the second one did hit frontpage though, only &#x2F;ask). Let&#x27;s continue this experiment, and match mentors and mentees.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7825900
[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7862082
======
david927
I'm the technical sole-founder of a startup that restructures semantic RDF
triples to create a fast and intuitive BI interface to open data. (See here:
[https://vimeo.com/87414567](https://vimeo.com/87414567))

I could use help on the non-technical aspects. (E.g. What are the best ways to
identify customers? etc.) My email is david at brodlist dot com.

------
eatitraw
Intrestingly, the third thread is the least popular. It seems like once a week
is too frequent. But maybe I'm missing something. Is there any other reason?

------
mattm
I've been building websites and web apps for over 15 years now. Email is in my
profile. Let me know what you're struggling with.

